# Fenty Rihanna Galaxy Tutorial / Review



## thejmaya (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey Fenty Lovers! Please enjoy this Fenty Rihanna Review!
Also please reply on either here or youtube things I can do better and your experience with the Fenty products . Thanks! 
Fenty Makeup Review + Talk Through GRWM - YouTube


----------

